# Help, sick or weird behavior?



## Berries in my Heartbread (Aug 10, 2018)

My male hedgehog, Tikwid, is 2.5 years old. He started making a new squeaking sound and moving the back part of his body (like he is going to pee?) while kicking his legs out. At first I thought maybe he was constipated but he is pooping normally as well as peeing. He is running on his wheel at night, running more on some nights than others. The first time we noticed, he kept doing it for about an hour before we took him to the vet. The second time we heard him squeaking, it lasted for about 8 minutes. The following YouTube video shows that episode.






At the vet, urine was normal with no bacteria or stones. Poop had no parasites. Lungs were clear. We have started him on anti-inflammatories/pain kills for now.

Maybe it is a mating call and he is trying to hump something? If so, shouldn't we see it extend? Also could this be the beginning of wobbly hedgehog syndrome? We saw him run into his litter tray a couple times recently(after we put him down in his cage)--very unlike him.

Any help is useful! We will be calling the vet again when we are done with medication but please let us know what you think.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Was that him making that loud quacking noise at the beginning or another pet in the background?! I couldn't really hear any usual squeaks during the rest of the clip apart from one my quack sound ~ Ive never heard a sound like that before! >< I could only hear his feet scratching against the plastic flooring. Is he used to the play penn or is it new, perhaps the texture bothers him?

Although it did look like he was trying to have an erection but was having issues maybe, (hence the pacing, spreading legs and scratching at the floor whilst contorting), the sounds might be because he is in pain too 

Did the vet check that area, his testicles looked quite enlarged (like they were dragging on the floor)? Do you know if he has his usual boy time/can get an erection ok or notice any changes? Like less/or no mess on the fleece? Does the area look different, swollen etc? Looks like his underside is contorting which is what I notice my boy does and then he gets an erection but seems like your boy is having difficulty. This is just my opinion but I'd probably have the vet check his genitals. They are prone to tumours and can have other issues down there, like litter etc getting stuck in their sheath, a swollen penis which can't go back in etc so I think it's best to rule everything out. 

I doubt it is WHS, I believe it is a very slow illness which normally starts with the back legs dragging, falling over, shaking etc.

Keep us posted, I hope it's nothing too serious ♡


----------



## Berries in my Heartbread (Aug 10, 2018)

Yukidama's mama, Yes that was him quacking in the beginning! It isn't a new play pen. I thought he was in pain too but I was hoping it was maybe some mating call or something. 

I thought that his testicles looked larger than normal too. By the time we got him to the vet I think they were less swollen. The vet thought everything looked fine. There is no swelling, discharge, or bleeding around the penis. However, the vet was not super familiar with hedgehogs.


Honestly, I'm not really sure about his boy time. My co-owner says he has seen him get an erection but I never have. Also I've never seen the evidence or tried looking for the evidence on the fleece. How much is there usually and what does it look like? Does your hedgehog contort just like my hedgehog or is it just sort of the same? 


I was also thinking it could be like what you are saying where the penis can't unsheathe, or foreign body is trapped, or a tumor. Thank you for your suggestions and sharing your doubts about WHS.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow I've never heard a sound like that! See if more long term, experienced owners have ever heard that sound, it could be a mating sound (I'm not familiar with it), but it did look like he was agitated in the video. 

In terms of the dried semen, it will just look like white thick goo and when dried will be white and crusty on the fleece or even get stuck in their fur ><. I think all males are different, some are more shy about it than others. some members have said they've never noticed their male have boy time, whilst there's others (like my boy) that it's a daily activity. Even just now, I gave Yuki a shallow footbath and he started contorting and got an erection lol 

When Yuki contorts ive never seen him kick out his legs like your boy, he'll just wiggle his bottom half inwards and the underside tenses up, which is what your boy looked like he was trying to do. That's what made me think perhaps his penis can't unsheath, and he's kicking/spreading his legs in agitation/pain. 

That's good there is no noticeable swelling or bleeding, so his testicles are so enlarged anymore? Might be worth checking his sheath to see if you can see any trapped litter or dried poop. A month of so ago, Yuki had a small piece of dried poop stuck in his that I had to remove. When did you last give him a footbath? If he's ok otherwise (eating, being active etc) perhaps try giving him a shallow footbath just to clean/soak the area in case anything is trapped. 

I'd be looking out for boy time evidence or when he next contorts just quickly look to make sure he doesn't have any issues with it un-sheathing. If no improvements or happens again, I'd take him back to the vet. In the meantime you could try using the search function on the forum and looking up old posts to see if anyone has experienced a similar issue with their boy. 

Keep us posted


----------



## Berries in my Heartbread (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for going into detail for me. We have given him a bath a few times recently but I will check to see if there is anything stuck. I think maybe his testicles swell when he is having trouble doing whatever it is he is trying to do and then returns to normal...not sure though. I'll look in old posts...see if there is anything I can find. Thanks again.


----------

